# Ideas For What To Do With A Microwave Motor ?????



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys i need some ideas for what i could use a small microwave motor for. think it is 5rpm (rotations per minute) (i dont have a big budget for materials)
any ideas ????


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I got this from Hauntiholik. SHe has a great video on her webpage. I purchased the spell book from Michaels and when you lift the lid it says things and makes sounds. I hooked up the motor to an old plug, used a old cog i happend to have and it lifts the book up for me every 45sec or so and it makes it seem like my witch is talking. Hope that helps.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow cool idea but i havent a witch scene or anywhere i could put a book lol


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - reattach it to the microwave and have a real live DEATH RAY~!

Just kidding... of course.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

lol
hmmm i dont have the microwave just the motor


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

in fcg possibly. actually quite possibly.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

You could make a leering prop. If you have the Halloween-L DVDs from 2005, Mr. Macabre had a guy named king leer that would crouch behind a gravestone and leer back and forth. The head just oscilates back and forth like an oscillating fan.

Here are a couple of pics

















And here's some instructions on how to make one.
http://66.49.186.193/halloween/leer.html


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow good idea but have no more room for tombstones.
any other ideas ???


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

the motor is 2.5-3 rpm


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

GR, How about a floating lantern? Listed on the monster list.
http://floatinglantern.wardellshauntedhayride.com/


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i only have a small areaa and couldnt hang it from the tree in my yard due it being smallwith low branches


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

*also i have a fan motor*

i also have a fan motor which also oscelates ??spelling?? and im toooootaly stuck for ideas


----------

